# Audax Speakers TM025F1, AP130ZO, AP170ZO



## kawika (Dec 1, 2011)

I just posted this in the Classified section. Sonnie gave me the go ahead to post it here as well. So, I built the D'Appolito Audax Home Theater Kit about 10 years ago. I just blew a tweeter. Anyone have any of the raw drivers around? Used or new is fine with me. Any suggestions on where to look? Any links to threads where people have changed the tweeter in the system.

Here's a link to the speaker 
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_8_3/diy-13-audax-center-channel-speaker-9-2001.html

I don't want to give this thing up.

Again, these are the drivers I'm looking for:
Audax TM025F1, AP130ZO, AP170ZO


----------

